

Ask HN: Best way to browse websites via mobile? - jackbean

Having to zoom in and out is amnoying for thise sites without a mobile version. Is there a better way?
======
minalecs
I created <http://home.nibzy.com/> or <http://nibzy.com> \- basically
bookmarks to all my favorite sites and then some to site with optimized
mobile. Check it out and set it to your homepage if you like it. Heres a plain
text version also - <http://home.nibzy.com/plain> (loads slightly faster)

------
nextparadigms
Try Pulse Reader.

~~~
jackbean
Pulse looks pretty cool, but isn't it more of a replacement for Google Reader?

Can I use it for any url?

~~~
nextparadigms
Only if you can subscribe to RSS. There's nothing else you can do about normal
sites without a mobile version. Were you just pinch-to-zooming? You can zoom
the page directly on the content just by double tapping the screen, in case
you didn't know. It works pretty well usually.

~~~
jackbean
That's too bad. I'm surprised none of the mobile browsers have some kind of
reading help.

------
slater
RSS feed reader?

